# Browser Seite im gleichen Tab



## Java4Life (27. Jul 2011)

Hi,
kennt jemand zufällig eine Möglichkeit,wie ich eine Url im gleichen Tab öffnen kann,anstatt einen neuen zu erzeugen?

Der momentane Code lautet:


```
public static void openURL(String urlText) 
{ 
    if (Desktop.isDesktopSupported()) 
    { 
        URI uri = URI.create(urlText); 
        try 
        { 
            Desktop.getDesktop().browse(uri); 
        } 
        catch (IOException e) 
        { 
            e.printStackTrace(); 
        } 
    } 
}
```

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Cola_Colin (27. Jul 2011)

Der Code ruft doch beim System den Standardbrowser für diese Website auf, d.h. was dieser dann damit macht ist auch dessen Sache.


----------



## Java4Life (28. Jul 2011)

Ah ok,dachte es gäbe noch irgendwelche Parameter, die man mitgeben könnte.

Dann müsste ich mir wohl einen eigenen Browser schreiben,der dazu noch HTML,JS,Flash,... parsed und auch noch Cookies handled. o0 Das kann ja nett werden. 
Aber ich glaube ich habe schon eine schöne lib gefunden (Cobra).

Ich close dann hier erstmal.


----------

